# Anyone have a GSD bred by Sam Blank/Sunnyside Puppies?



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

It's been almost a year (October 17th) since we rescued Deuce and based on the information we obtained, he was bred by Sam Blank who posts his German Shepherd litters on Sunnysidepuppies.com (Amish). Does anyone else here have a puppy bred by him? Just curious to compare pictures and stories. Deuce was the last puppy left from his litter because his tail curls....he was nearly 5 months old when we got him and he's certainly not "well bred" by any means. Just curious....


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

PUPPY MILL! They sell any and every breed there is. The Amish are famous for supplying pet stores.


Sunnyside Puppies

Good info on these sites:

Puppymills - Information about puppy mills and how to shut them down.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Yes, I know this. I didn't purchase from them...Deuce came to us as a rescue FROM them


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

Just that first video made me sick to my stomach. 

All he was saying was PROFIT PROFIT PROFIT FOR MEEE.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Most people that purchase their dogs from a Puppy Miller or pet store don't know enough to realize the value of a pedigree, or keep up with them. So chances are you'll have trouble getting much information.

Do you have any paperwork at all to get the names of the parent dogs? That would be more help than the breeder (or not?)


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> Most people that purchase their dogs from a Puppy Miller or pet store don't know enough to realize the value of a pedigree, or keep up with them. So chances are you'll have trouble getting much information.
> 
> Do you have any paperwork at all to get the names of the parent dogs? That would be more help than the breeder (or not?)


Yes, this is what his ACA paperwork says:

*Whelped 6/27/2010
PA-ABA-1169213-001

SIRE: Smokin Smoky II PA-ABA-0534076-001

DAM: Springy Meadow Cindy PA-ABA-0449166-002*
Does that help any?


----------



## Lyricg333 (Oct 21, 2012)

*Sam blank*

In April I bought a puppy from Sam blank(Amish) I drive four hours from my house in NY to PA to get her. When I got there my puppy (Hannah) was inside a barn which he would not let us enter and if it hasn't of been for seeing Hannah you would've never known they had puppies there. Not a single bark came from the barn and Hannah ran away from the guy as soon as he let her out of the barn. She found a puddle of water and drank it like she hasn't had water in 3 days. She was 5 months old when I got her and very tiny. I have another German shepherd who at that age was already on its way to being a BEAST. Hannah was very timid and still is to this day. I do not recommend anyone getting puppies from him. They're not quality dogs although I am very happy with Hannah ad I would be lost without her


----------

